# Dossiers



## firstimac (14 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, savez vous comment crée un dossier, dans lequel déplacer des documents à partir de mail par exemple, merci


----------



## Azergoth (16 Décembre 2011)

À priori, je pense que nativement, iOS ne gère pas vraiment les dossiers. Cependant, il existe des applications qui gèrent les dossiers, mais je ne les connais pas bien, donc je laisserai quelqu'un qui amis d'experience que moi t'en dire plus.


----------

